# Odd Trucking Arrangement



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

So I was working a gig at my wife's venue. It was a small theatre show. What I would typically call a bus and trailer show has been reduced to just a bus. They took a passenger/charter bus, ripped half the seats out, and installed some E-track. To get things in and out of the "box" part of the truck they use the buses wheelchair elevator. The rest of their gear they cram in the baggage bays. There is no bunks so they are stuck in hotels at night, but this setup seems to work for them. I have done plenty of shows where they pull a trailer behind the bus, but this is the first time I have seen half the bus used as a box. I snapped a few pics on the out with our improvised loading ramps....


----------



## avkid (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder if that's manufacturer approved, it seems like you would have to do some serious suspension modifications.
Is it front or rear engine?


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

avkid said:


> I wonder if that's manufacturer approved, it seems like you would have to do some serious suspension modifications.
> Is it front or rear engine?



Sounded like rear from what I remember. This was the first time they had ramped into the bus. We were all a bit concerned with putting that much weight on the lip of the wheelchair ramp. It didn't do any damage as far as we could tell... I guess they found out the next day....


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 15, 2010)

That's kind of crazy. So I guess they own the bus... I'm not sure what's wrong with the bus/trailer scenario. I HATE traveling by coach bus, being able to sleep through the trip in a bunk is the only way I keep my sanity while on tour. I wonder what their reasoning is behind doing it this way.

By the way, what venue is that? I know all loading docks look the same, but you're so close to Albany it makes me wonder if I've worked there before.


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

Its the bus companies bus. Their driver is with the bus company. I don't really get the financial thing with it beyond the occasional broken axel or blown tire that you get with a trailer. I doubt there is any fuel savings. 

Its The Egg in the Empire State Plaza. If you have been to The Egg, you would remember it. They Might Be Giants Did...


----------



## avkid (Mar 15, 2010)

Croswell VIP Motorcoach Services
Cincinnati, Dayton and Columbus charter bus contact information for Croswell VIP Motorcoach Services


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 15, 2010)

Footer said:


> Its The Egg in the Empire State Plaza. If you have been to The Egg, you would remember it.



I thought I recognized the indoor loading dock and the wrap around part where the ramp is in your picture. What does your wife do there? Maybe I ran into her. I was in the Sywer Theatre with Stephen Kellogg and the Sixers in November of '08. I did a live multitrack recording which has yet to see the light of day. Everyone there was great to work with, especially the FOH guy (can't remember his name now). We set up in the freight elevator behind the stage. Anyway, if your wife had anything to do with this show tell her hello and thanks.


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> I thought I recognized the indoor loading dock and the wrap around part where the ramp is in your picture. What does your wife do there? Maybe I ran into her. I was in the Sywer Theatre with Stephen Kellogg and the Sixers in November of '08. I did a live multitrack recording which has yet to see the light of day. Everyone there was great to work with, especially the FOH guy (can't remember his name now). We set up in the freight elevator behind the stage. Anyway, if your wife had anything to do with this show tell her hello and thanks.



She (MrsFooter) is the head electrician there. We have only been up here since August of '09, so I don't think you ran into her.

The audio dept. is top notch. The A1 and A2 there are both great guys that know their stuff inside and out. They just redid the sound system in the Swyer over the summer with and EAW/QSC/A&H rig. In the larger theatre they have a Midas Heritage 1000 with a complete Meyer FOH and monitor rig. Its a pretty amazing sounding room when that system gets kicked up.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 15, 2010)

I feel like it would cost more to covert a bus and sleep in hotels than to just get a dang'd trailer.


----------



## avkid (Mar 15, 2010)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I feel like it would cost more to covert a bus and sleep in hotels than to just get a dang'd trailer.


A car trailer at a loading dock is no fun.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 16, 2010)

avkid said:


> A car trailer at a loading dock is no fun.


Can't be any worse than a bus' handicap elevator


----------



## avkid (Mar 16, 2010)

Morpheus said:


> Can't be any worse than a bus' handicap elevator


At least the bus is at almost the right level.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 16, 2010)

avkid said:


> At least the bus is at almost the right level.


... i thought the way they were loading in the picture was a result of the venue's tech, and that the 'normal' method is to bring everything down to ground, and then use the elevator... Footer, clarification?


----------



## Footer (Mar 16, 2010)

This tour was slated to play "B" type venues. We were actually one of the few places they stopped that had a legit loading dock. Usually they are playing Civic Centers and community PAC's that don't have docks. The way things are usually unloaded, everything is lowerd down the wheelchair lift and rolled into the venue. On the in, thats what we did. They dropped everything to the ground level of the dock and because we were male chauvinistic idiots we decided we could pick up all the the cases/scenery and lift it to the dock level. We did, and it sucked. So on the out, we got a bit creative and dug out the elephant ramps from a storage closet. It made the truck pack go twice as fast as it usually does, at least according to their people. This was the first time they had loaded it like that. We also have kind of a strange loading dock setup so it worked for us.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 16, 2010)

There is no elevator on "ground level" of the loading dock. I'm trying to remember what the band did in their van/trailer, but they probably just lifted everything onto the dock. I backed my truck in, pulled out the ramp, and everything rolled right out at dock level.


----------



## Footer (Mar 16, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> There is no elevator on "ground level" of the loading dock. I'm trying to remember what the band did in their van/trailer, but they probably just lifted everything onto the dock. I backed my truck in, pulled out the ramp, and everything rolled right out at dock level.



Motorcylce trailers actually work pretty well. They can usually lower the door and have it hit the edge of the dock and roll things out that way. They are also pretty accustom to having the single bus band come in that has instruments in the bays below and we provide backline. Those kind of suck, especially if we have a truck in the other bay.


----------



## ajb (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe they figure it's less prone to theft. A trailer behind a bus is a pretty good bet to contain some valuable stuff, and entire band trailers have been known to disappear before. On the other hand, not many people would expect the bus itself to be full of valuable goodies.


----------



## shiben (Mar 16, 2010)

ajb said:


> Maybe they figure it's less prone to theft. A trailer behind a bus is a pretty good bet to contain some valuable stuff, and entire band trailers have been known to disappear before. On the other hand, not many people would expect the bus itself to be full of valuable goodies.



Are you kidding? After looking at bus provisions on tour riders, Im breaking into the bus first! So much food, drink, etc .


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 16, 2010)

These days you can probably buy the bus for less than the trailer, and as I am sure anyone of you who as tried to drive a 33 -40 foot bus with a 20 foot trailer or an RV with a Trailer let alone back it up has an appreciation as to why they put rear steering on some Ladder Fire Trucks.


Sharyn


----------



## SteveB (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup

Frog and Toad kids show ?.

They were here at 7AM this morning for a 10:15 & noon performance

We've had this company 3 times now, PITA to load/un-load, especially if it's raining. It's NOT efficiant in terms of getting stuff off/on

The prior 2 times the driver backed the bus a** end to the dock, which put things a bit closer. Today the driver stayed at the curb so things had to go further. 

As dept. head I made myself useful dealing with the SM. 

It makes some sense for the company as they get a "professional" driver with one vehicle and the tech. staff doesn't have to drive a 28ft. rental as well as having a separate van with driver for cast and add'l crew.


----------



## Footer (Mar 17, 2010)

SteveB said:


> Yup
> 
> Frog and Toad kids show ?.
> 
> ...



Yup, that was it! They said they had a few days off in Brooklyn, didn't even think of them going your way. Its a fairly strait forward show at least...


----------



## SteveB (Mar 18, 2010)

Footer said:


> Yup, that was it! They said they had a few days off in Brooklyn, didn't even think of them going your way. Its a fairly strait forward show at least...



The TD/LD - a women named Stephanie, was super. Fast, efficient, no bulls_ _t. It was nice as we had no time to get Artsy.

SB


----------



## len (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been looking for a link to a company, but still can't find it. They're near me in the Joliet/Shorewood area, and they build these custom trucks I always thot could be perfect for small tours. They start with a box truck, like a 26 or longer, but typically a box. The rear part is typically designed to carry a sports car and tools but could probably be re-built to handle cases, etc. The front part is a small living/dining area. In front, behind the cab is a separate double deck sleeper. They don't rent, but it's another project I'm looking into. I could be the Harvey Waggoner Star Waggons Studio Rentals - Welcome of small touring vehicles.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 22, 2010)

I know two guys that use a tractor trailer for their gear but the front part of the trailer is a living quarters. It gives them a 24 ft truck and a decent place to live. They do a lot of fairs and festivals where they are there for a week or two. 
The trailers behind buses can be a bastard to back up and killer on a trailer hitch. I have seen more damage from bouncing trailers behind buses. I have explained to many shows that by rearanging the pack the trailer will ride smoother and cause less damage. Most techs don't have a clue how a trailer reacts down the road and load it to suit them.


----------



## Footer (Mar 22, 2010)

mstaylor said:


> I know two guys that use a tractor trailer for their gear but the front part of the trailer is a living quarters. It gives them a 24 ft truck and a decent place to live. They do a lot of fairs and festivals where they are there for a week or two.
> The trailers behind buses can be a bastard to back up and killer on a trailer hitch. I have seen more damage from bouncing trailers behind buses. I have explained to many shows that by rearanging the pack the trailer will ride smoother and cause less damage. Most techs don't have a clue how a trailer reacts down the road and load it to suit them.



I have always thought the FedEx custom critical truck configuration would be a good one. You would probably need to expand the sleeper a bit, but its an interesting concept.


----------



## len (Mar 22, 2010)

This is the company I was thinking of. Pretty cool vehicles, and can be customized. Don't know if they've ever built something for the touring industry, but I'm sure they could. When I asked a couple years ago, they said they didn't have anything to rent/lease, but given the current economy they may have re-thought that position. Concept Haulers > Home


----------



## avkid (Mar 22, 2010)

Footer said:


> I have always thought the FedEx custom critical truck configuration would be a good one. You would probably need to expand the sleeper a bit, but its an interesting concept.



An expeditor is the perfect configuration for a smaller touring production company.
If I had $150K to throw around I would have one like this:


----------

